# have any ladies been in my position?



## WILDI (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello there just want to ask if any of you ladies have been in the same postion as me.On the 27th October i went into hospital for a hysterectomy but when i woke up the doctor told me that he opened me up but could not carry on as my Endometrosis is to bad and that it would of been to dangours to carry on,so now i have to go to another hospital to see a Oncologist who can do it.Anyway SW came yesterday to tell us that we cannot go to panel in December now as planned,as we have to wait till after the next operation which won't be till Feb or March.REALLY GUTTED...As they need to know that i am stable in the mind about having a hysterectomy i know i will be as i have come to terms about not having my own baby,i know it sometimes affects people in different ways but i know that i will be OK.I just feel that everything goes wrong for me,feel like I'm letting my DH down yet again.
So if anyone has been through this could you please post back & assure me I'm not the only one please.
Thanks Wildi x

PS SW says that we should be OK in panel as he cannot see anything wrong in our assessment so that one good thing.


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Wildi

So sorry to hear of your operation, how frustrating to be told you cant go to panel too  

I would just say though that it is probably easier in mind to think you have approval panel to look forward to after the op, otherwise if you're approved and then have the op you'll be worrying about not been considered for a match due to your operation.

Feb will be here before you know it hun and in years to come you'll forget about having to wait another 2 or 3 months  

Think about yourself and take some time out, hysterectomy is a major operation and you will need time to heal, not only physically but mentally too - Take Care Hun


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry to hear of your predicament 
i was going to say that same as wynnster that you would just be worrying about missing matches if you had been approved and were waiting. but it must be soooo frustrating to have another setback 
the only comfort i can give is that when you are finally matched with your child you will know this hiccup was for a reason, as the timing will then be perfect for you to come together as a family

kj x


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

HI Wildi,

BIG (((HUGS))) to you, you poor soul.  You must ahve been upset on so many levels when the Dr told you that.

I agree with Wynnster and Keemjay.  Something I wanted to add that my family all the females have bad problems with their lady parts and my cousin too had such severe endo but same as you went for hysterectomy and they wouldnt do it so like you was then refered to an oncologist.

It must be so gutting for you and painful being delayed again, keep strong - you are not alone.

Love to you sweetheart, mavis x


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

Wildi - how gutting for you    However mummy-to-be has to be both emotionally and physically fit and well for littlie-to-be!  Our agency definitely put everything on hold for a few months for this op.  Have sweet dreams about passing panel and being matched and soon it will all come true.


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi wildi. Not sure how old this post is, just reading back from my phone. How are you. I'm just waiting to start adoption. Think my endo is back and am waiting to get re refered back to my consultant. Worried about how it Will effect things if i need another op. Just seems to be one thing after another doesn't it. Nicola x x


----------



## WILDI (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello Nicola , Don't ya just hate that endometriosis!!!!!!!

Well thing are really looking up for me now, think this could be "my year"

I don't need to go back into hospital as they are trying the "mirena coil" which should stop/reduce my periods, so the endometriosis will calm down.

SW back out on Thursday to see us hopefully go panel in March,we were soooo close in November but had to cancel.we were deversted

Have you had your prep classes yet? what stage are you at?

If you endo is back & you need a operation it could be just a lap,which really, there is no need to tell SW.But if it is something like a hysterectomy like i  had i would tell them.
But you should be ok !!! What grade of endo have you got??

Please keep us posted

Wildi x x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

wildi- thats great news hunny. Will be nice to follow how you get on (not in a stalker kinda way   )
I have stage 2-3 endo. I have it on my bowel, bladder and my urethea which couldn't be removed at last op. 
Had it in my left tube which they took out.
Not sure if or what surgery i will need, they just said they wanted me to have a baby before having more

We haven't started any procedure yet.
I had ivf in oct last year, m/c in november so we have to wait 6 months before we can start.

Will they not be able to find out from my records etc.... if i have an operation??

nicola x x


----------

